# The Difference in Bernat Pop! Yarn Cakes, Caron Cakes, Mandala and Sweet Rolls



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Note: This is not my blog. I found it while searching color-changing yarns on Google.

~~~

..."No matter if we are talking Caron Cakes from Michaels (the yarn cakes that started this whole phenomenon) or Sweet Rolls from Joann's or the NEW Bernat Pop! yarn cakes found at Walmart; I want them all. And now Lion Brand has come out with their own new version called Mandala cakes, also found at Walmart. All the pretty colors, the textures, the excitement and anticipation of not knowing when that color will change. Oh, the things us yarn enthusiasts get excited about."...

http://hearthookhome.com/the-difference-in-bernat-pop-yarn-cakes-caron-cakes-mandala-and-sweet-rolls/


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks for posting-very useful info and I love the Dragon Tears gloves pattern that it makes reference to . Those mitts are truly gorgeous! I was wondering how one could get the colors to match up so well. Thanks again. :sm01:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you very helpful!


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I appreciate it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got a couple of cakes that were on sale but haven't used them yet. This is good information to have!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Very interesting....thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Good information. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used the Caron Cakes and likemthem a lot, but I love your chart explaining long and thickness and also prices. Love your fingerless gloves.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

had seen this while doing one of my searches, but forgot to bookmark it so thanks for posting.

I have several Caron cakes most left over from a project, one colorways bought for a project not sure it will get made, and now have a box of the Mandela my son bought from lion brand directly since it was something I mentioned I wanted to try, not all Wal-Mart stores carried the yarn and none on the east coast so he paid more directly from them.
Not sure what will be made with them.

Just now thinking if a yarn I have to use for a shawl doesn't work out, maybe I can use the Mandela yarn

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I like the Caron Cakes, but sometimes I have trouble knitting with it because of the wool content. I sneeze a lot. But the 1 cake does a BSJ as opposed to the Bernat Pops which require 1 1/2 cakes. I have yet to try the Mandala only because I haven't found it yet up her in Canada. But I will definitely give it a try


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I prefer Lion brand Mandala


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing I just bought Caron Cakes but haven't decided what to make yet


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> Note: This is not my blog. I found it while searching color-changing yarns on Google.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...


Me too! I am crocheting a shawl using Red Heart's Ombre that gently goes from one shade to another and the anticipation of each change in appearance is fun. Used one of the cakes for a man's beanie last year and was disappointed because it take enough of that shades of grey into black to show all the colors in the cake. We are so lucky to be able to enjoy all these new yarns. My grandmothers would have loved them.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link comparing the yarns, soooooo informative/helpful!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, very interesting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pinned it, thank you.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish hobby lobby's similar yarn was in the comparison but this is helpful. Thanks for reposting.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very useful link. Thank you. I have hesitated buying Caron Cakes as I didn't think I would like the abrupt color changes.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

This was very interesting as I recently finished a baby blanket made of the Sweet Rolls yarn. And indeed I found it very very soft. So I wonder how soft the others would be as the author found it to be scratchier. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

The same blogger makes the comparison between Caron Cakes and Sweet Rolls.

http://hearthookhome.com/caron-cakes-vs-sweet-rolls-an-independent-and-100-honest-review/


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> I wish hobby lobby's similar yarn was in the comparison but this is helpful. Thanks for reposting.


What is the name of Hobby Loby's similar yarn ?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> What is the name of Hobby Loby's similar yarn ?


Sugar wheel. 355 yards and 100% acrylic. Normal price is $6.99 but it is on sale often for $4.99 a roll.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Gotta love those coupons! Thanks for postingDangrkitty.


----------

